# Weston Vacu seal plastic bags - can you retherm reheat in them?



## workoutchamp (Oct 19, 2012)

Weston Vacu seal plastic bags - can you low temp (225-ish) retherm reheat in them?

We have a Weston 2300 - OMG, love it.  Had two Tilias - this is worlds better, but I digress.

I have been told I can retherm in the Weston plastic bags, so I did.  No smell, no visible change to the bag, YUMMY inside.

Does anyone have any conclusive info on this?

Thanks in advance!!!  Brad


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 19, 2012)

Personally I would never boil them but here is a quote directly from their webisite 

Universal Vacuum Bags can be used in most leading brand vacuum sealers.
.               Vacuum sealing extends food storage time locking in freshness, flavor and nutritional value
.               Heavy-duty bags with air-removal channels for maximum freshness 
.               Simmer or microwave food right in the bag* 
.               Marinates foods in minutes
.               Made from FDA listed food safe materials
.               Great for food and non-food uses like preserving collectibles, valuable documents, silver or electronic items!


*A small puncture in the Vacuum Bag is required before warming cooked foods or defrosting foods in the microwave. When simmering food in a Vacuum Bag, closely monitor that the pot has plenty of water and the Vacuum Bag is not in direct contact with the bottom of the pot.
Follow food safety guidelines.
Do not re-use Vacuum Bags after storing raw meats, greasy foods or fish.  Do not re-use Vacuum Bags after microwaving or steaming.  Do not use the Vacuum Bags in the oven or broiler.


----------

